# Animal Day, dog cat adoption fair, Belem



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Whoever is in Lisbon - this weekend, 2-3 October there is Animal Day which means that there will be a big adoption fair of dogs and cats at the park in front of the Monastery of Jeronimos in Belem.


----------

